# Just a furry dude



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I liked this so I figured I’d share it!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You let him eat on the carpet? Don't get me wrong, beautiful dog, nice chunk of meat...but have you no tile, vinyl, or other surface that would be more appropriate for that feast LOL!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Really handsome boy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful. Being quite out spoken Tim, his dog his carpet his house.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

OP may not be aware of the dangers posed by feeding raw on a surface that is not easily disinfected.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I admit I spoil him a little too much letting him eat in the tv room, but we clean it really good When he’s done. The carpet is pet safe or whatever they call it so I never worried about it too much


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> You let him eat on the carpet? Don't get me wrong, beautiful dog, nice chunk of meat...but have you no tile, vinyl, or other surface that would be more appropriate for that feast LOL!


Ditto, I throw raw meat and chicken out on the deck and that's where he eats it. Although it's that composite decking, the meat still leaves fat stains but a few rainfalls and its washed away, or he licks it up over time.

OP - how old is your long hair GSD?


----------



## Luminous (Sep 15, 2019)

I usually feed my dog on a tile and once he is done we will clean it.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

@FRISCO he will be 2 years old in April 2020


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

CatMan900 said:


> @FRISCO he will be 2 years old in April 2020


Thanks, looks to be a little guy. He is great looking.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

CatMan900 said:


> I admit I spoil him a little too much letting him eat in the tv room, but we clean it really good When he’s done. The carpet is pet safe or whatever they call it so I never worried about it too much


He’s a beautiful dog. Lots of fur. What is a pet safe carpet? I need one.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

No he’s pretty big. Atleast to me he is. he’s 80lbs. That’s just an older photo from when he was around 8 months I’d say. I haven’t been active on here In quite a while. 

The pet safe carpet is just a type of carpet I had installed that is extremely hard to stain. We even dropped wine on it and it came totally out. So if I give him a bone on the carpet we just disinfect it and vacuum it. It’s only a once a week thing anyways. I get that some ppl don’t let their dog do that but I do

Here is a few more recent photos


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

One more just because


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Beautiful dog. Yeah, that first pic looked like he was <1 year, that's why I commented little guy. 80lbs is a good size. My last GSD topped out at 70 lbs and was in the 60's his senior years.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Frisco19 said:


> Beautiful dog. Yeah, that first pic looked like he was <1 year, that's why I commented little guy. 80lbs is a good size. My last GSD topped out at 70 lbs and was in the 60's his senior years.


Thanks! I’m not sure if he’s big or small. I mean I know he’s within the standard but he’s my first dog so I don’t know what big or small shepherds look like. I haven’t had him around any other shepherds to compare. None ever go to my dog park. Someone on our block has a gsd but he’s like 110+ lbs I estimate and probably not within the breed standard


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

CatMan900 said:


> Thanks! I’m not sure if he’s big or small. I mean I know he’s within the standard but he’s my first dog so I don’t know what big or small shepherds look like. I haven’t had him around any other shepherds to compare. None ever go to my dog park. Someone on our block has a gsd but he’s like 110+ lbs I estimate and probably not within the breed standard




I think 85lbs is the sweet spot for a male. My guys dad is 85lbs but if his paws are any indication, he will be 100lbs. I’m hoping he isn’t though. Just weighed him at the training facility today where he was there for an evaluation. He was 62lbs. He will be 6 months on thanksgiving.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Took a couple more tonight when we got our first really big snow


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Im hoping for an 85 pound rocket out of my 8 month old pup. He is sitting at about 72lbs or so right now. He is VERY muscular. Not very tall. It's like he is from Lodi. (that is hilarious if you are from NJ, meaningless if you're not. He would be cast in the Sopranos as Paulie if they did a dog version).

I am not the most careful with the raw meat. I have nylon type area rugs and hard wood floors. They enjoy, I spray/wipe. Knock on wood never an issue for anyone. If we had immune compromised in the house I'd be way more careful. But we don't. 

OP your pup is a real looker! Bet he loves that snow


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I love him! He is adorable and handsome, his face reminds me of my boy. I admittedly prefer stock coats but I really like him. Mine hovers in the 75-80 lbs range and he’s perfect for me.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. Yes he really loves the snow! He is very pretty and I’m very happy with his temperament too. He was a handful his first year. He’s my first dog so it was a big learning curve for me. But from between his 1 year birthday and now.. him and I have really created a very strong bond and he Listens much better. He still tries to chase cars but he is improving and we are going to start training with an actual trainer soon. I’m hoping once we start training I can start to try doing IPO with him


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

It's nice to see a "long-furred" shepherd, they seem to be less common! 

hmm, your dog looks less goofy than mine - I don't know why, mine always has his mouth hanging open and his head tilted in photos. 
Yours looks more serious and focused!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the long coat, too. Our big-boy is 90 lbs. He was at 70 lbs his full grown until about 3 years old. That extra 20 lbs really makes a difference in his maneuverability but at 70 he was just a tad skinny. 
IPO / IGP is a great sport even if you just get through the BH portion. There is so much great dog handling skills that you will learn. It really can help build your communication with your dog. Of course a good club will want you to work through the ranks, and not stop at the BH. It takes a lot of time, though. Be ready to invest a lot of energy into it.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

car2ner said:


> I love the long coat, too. Our big-boy is 90 lbs. He was at 70 lbs his full grown until about 3 years old. That extra 20 lbs really makes a difference in his maneuverability but at 70 he was just a tad skinny.
> IPO / IGP is a great sport even if you just get through the BH portion. There is so much great dog handling skills that you will learn. It really can help build your communication with your dog. Of course a good club will want you to work through the ranks, and not stop at the BH. It takes a lot of time, though. Be ready to invest a lot of energy into it.


I really need to learn more dog handling skills because my guy is a handful. His dad was ipo 3 and mom ipo2 so I know he’s very trainable but I’m just so inexperienced because he’s like a high energy wolf basically and He’s my first dog. There’s just sooo many things I had to learn that a breeder could never tell you. Or atleast you wouldn’t understand what it’s like to have a gsd until you actually have one! we just contacted a reputable trainer who competes in ipo and I’m hoping to someday get my dog Involved too! Once we get him to stop wanting to chase cars lol


----------

